# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  افتتاح مدرسة لتعليم اللغة والثقافة الصينية في عمان

## عُبادة

افتتاح مدرسة لتعليم اللغة والثقافة الصينية في عمان




عمان - الدستور

افتتحت امس الاول مدرسة لتعليم اللغة والثقافة الصينية في عمان.

وقالت مديرة المدرسة لي لين هوانغ التي تم انتخابها من قبل أعضاء الجالية التايوانية في عمان بأنه سيتم تقسيم المدرسة الى مراحل ابتدائية ومتوسطة ومتقدمة حسب عمر الطلاب. كما سيعتمد اسلوب التعليم في هذه المدرسة على استخدام الكمبيوتر حيث سيستخدم الطلاب برامج الانترنت للتواصل مع المدرسين لتبادل الافكار حول مساقات التدريس ، أما بالنسبة لطلاب المراحل الابتدائية وبسبب عدم قدرتهم على استخدام الكمبيوتر فعلى اولياء امورهم مرافقتهم مرة واحدة اسبوعيا الى المدرسة.

وقد دعي الممثل المقيم للمكتب التجاري لجمهورية الصين (تايوان) لين جين جونغ لحضور حفل الافتتاح حيث شدد على اهمية تدريس اللغة والثقافة الصينية لابناء الجالية التايوانية في عمان ، مؤكدا على اهمية ترويج الثقافة الصينية والقيم التقليدية التايوانية بين طلاب هذه المدرسة لمساعدتهم على الاندماج والتواصل بسهولة مع المجتمع التايواني في حال عودتهم للعيش في تايوان.

وقام السيد لين بتقديم بعض الميداليات لعدد من المدرسين التايوانيين تقديرا لجهودهم ومساهماتهم في مسيرة تعليم اللغة الصينية في الاردن. 


Date : 16-02-2009

----------


## mylife079

حلو بجهزو لحتى الصين تصير اقوى قوة في العالم 

شكرا عباده

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور عبادة

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا للمرور

----------


## theghost_khkh

فكره جامده  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## smartoud

فكره حلوة ...  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

ممكن نعرف وين عنوانها؟

----------


## نقاء الروح

الفكرة كتير حلوة  وهاد بأكد الدور اللي بتلعبو الصين بالعالم ولسى ما شوفنا شي

----------

